# Business for sale - PurePredatorCalls.com



## PurePredator (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I am making plans to sell Pure Predator Calls. I bought this business a little over a year ago, and have sold hundreds of calls to big online retailers and via our website at http://www.purepredatorcalls.com but i've found that this just isn't for me. It requires someone who is dedicated to assembling calls and getting them shipped out to customers. It requires time and dedication that I just cannot provide right now.

Included in the sale will be the domain names / websites, customer list, text / phone number list, Facebook page, twitter profile, and current inventory of approx. 50 calls.

These are high end calls, either hand turned or individually molded. Flagship products are the series of $50 calls, and the higher end acrylics which retail for $90.

This is a great opportunity for someone who has the few hours a week to pour into it. I just don't have the time right now.

I will assist with the transition and will help you with marketing when possible too.

I'm asking $2000 which is about 1/3 of this year's sales. I will include 2 years of free advertising on PredatorTalk.com

Please send a PM if interested.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Jeez, don't sell it before you send me my call!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Rick...looks you both of us did not. Chris explained it to me as I am sure he will you.


----------

